# How is best to get spouse visa



## clive78 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi all. I am moving to Dubai in Feb. and my fiancee is staying in uk until we get married in Aug. What is the best way for me to sponsor her and get the spouse residency visa? Should she come over and apply there or can this be started while she is in UK?
Sure someone will have asked already but just cant find a thread with it on.
Thanks


----------



## Spinnaker (Oct 18, 2012)

The important thing to do while in UK is to have the marriage certificate attested in the UAE embassy in UK while somebody is still there. You might want to do the same for the educational certificate of her in case she might want to find a job here.

Then you get your other papers ready before she comes - salary letter, Rera registered tenancy contract. She also needs around 10 passport sized photos. 

The actual process starts once she arrives in the country as that's when she can get the Entry Permit. Without that you cannot really start the process. The sponsored visa takes around 2-3 weeks.


----------



## clive78 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you for this... Im going to need to change plans slightly for this. But forewarned is forearmed.

Thanks again.


----------



## angelican (Nov 28, 2012)

The first step that needs to be done in the home country are the certificate attestations.. Then the remaining procedures to apply for the Resident visa would take place in the UAE.. Also please go through the article on Procedures to apply for resident visa for family in UAE
Hope it helps!


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

The article angelican has mentioned is 1 year and 4 months old. I am currently in the process of getting the visa for my wife. May I add the following important points.

Now, the immigration department only accepts the attested labor contract and not the salary cert or the contract offered by the private company.

Plus you essentially need to show a tenancy contract under your name and the ejari registration for that rental contract. In my case the ejari was returning an error through online system, so a RERA stamp on my original contract helped.

Also, DEWA connection should be registered under your name and you need to show the latest bill or if it's new, then the security deposit slip.

And, the Emirates ID card of sponsor is also required or if you haven't received the actual card then you can show the registration form (if it has Enrollment Process Completed stamp, then it's more easier).

Hope it will help you when you reach here.


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

... Emirates ID registration requirement is both for the sponsor and the sponsored.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

omrgul said:


> ... Emirates ID registration requirement is both for the sponsor and the sponsored.


How can you have the EID card of the sponsored if she does not have a visa yet?


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

yes, apologies for misguiding. Have been handling so many docs and photocopies recently...

Just for the sponsor, ofcourse...


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

The EID requirement for the sponsored is when you have to get the actual visa stamping on the passport...

For the residency permit, no need.


----------



## clive78 (Nov 23, 2012)

omrgul said:


> The article angelican has mentioned is 1 year and 4 months old. I am currently in the process of getting the visa for my wife. May I add the following important points.
> 
> Now, the immigration department only accepts the attested labor contract and not the salary cert or the contract offered by the private company.
> 
> ...


Does all this need to be in my name as my company is paying most if not all accomodation. This is a COLA payment of fixed value. If it does need to be in my name I will need to speak with my employer.


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

As far as I know, the practice most employers follow is that they will be compensating you for these expenses with your salary. 

All will be registered under your name...
Still it is best to ask them beforehand to avoid any inconvenience later.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

omrgul said:


> As far as I know, the practice most employers follow is that they will be compensating you for these expenses with your salary.
> 
> All will be registered under your name...
> Still it is best to ask them beforehand to avoid any inconvenience later.


Sorry, that is wrong info.

A lot of companies have tenancy contracts in their names, and consequently the DEWA bill as well. The company needs to provide a letter that they are providing the acco.

Please see this link Dubai residence visa . I quote "Residents living in company apartments where they are not a named tenant can submit the contract letter with the company."

While this is a secondary source of information, I very clearly remember this being mentioned in a number of news articles at that point of time


----------

